# How You can Design and Build Dioramas!



## EonsOfBattle (Oct 28, 2020)

Tis the season to make something spooky! I had some questions on my youtube channel about how to design and build dioramas and I decided to make a spooky diorama from some Reaper Miniatures! It was a lot of fun to make!


----------

